# Bear Archery 2008 Lineup NEW



## stinky1 (Feb 20, 2003)

nice. will have to try one out soon.


----------



## Bonehead1 (Oct 20, 2005)

coyote1956 said:


> The Bear Archery website has just been updated for 2008. Go to our site to see:
> 
> - The New 2008 Bear Archery Product Line:
> Our new line-up of compound bows, new traditional accessories and latest Bear Gear offerings.
> ...



Looks to me like they may have gotten a few idea's from another bow company...just my observation.


----------



## HoundDog55 (Jan 13, 2007)

Great looking line up for 2008. I'm glad they are still stepping it up. I have to get out and shoot one soon.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

i to am glad to see bear moving on up......hats off to primos for jumping on board and helping revamp that line up...the dual limb dampners on the truth 2 are awesome looking, i will have to track one done and give it a few shots...

2008 looks like a winner for bear...


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

Might finally have to put this old one to rest and get a new one.


----------



## baldybarton (Jan 3, 2007)

all i can say is WOW. i wish they wouldnt have changed all the names though.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Yep, I checked the site out a few days ago, these bows should perform very well.
I need to test shoot one soon!


----------



## bbarnett51 (Jun 15, 2002)

I think the Truth 2 is coolest bow I have ever seen! If it shoots anything like it looks, I will be owning one of them.


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

How sturdy are the suppressor limbs? Any adjustability in them? Looks nice.


----------

